# Introduction



## Tengu (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
Thought I should briefly introduce myself. My name is Mike. I have a 3rd Dan in (traditional) Tae Kwon Do. I also have a 1st Dan in Hapkido and a 6th kyu in Budo Taijutsu (ninjutsu). I  have several titles in the health and fitness industry. I am a certified Master Personal Trainer, Sports Hypnotist and Sports Nutritionist among others. I use to belong to a martial art forum a few years ago. I quickly left because it was overrun with "my discipline is better than yours" people. It was not a friendly environment. I'm hoping this place is different. Best regards


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Steve (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Some of that negative stuff is unavoidable, but I think you'll find that most people here aren't all that caught up in it.  Besides, we all know that BJJ is the best art.  j/k


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Tengu
I'm pretty new here myself and haven't come across any ego issues at all. It's a pretty cool place. Welcome


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello Mike, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## myusername (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome Tengu, _The my art is better than your art_ stuff is frowned upon here. It is very friendly and respectful. Looking forward to reading your contributions.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... although you will occasionally find the types of comparison posts, most seem to remain friendly here ... enjoy!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard, we have fun and learn a lot by interacting. Enjoy.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Drac (Feb 10, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 10, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to MT, enjoy.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 10, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome...and may I congratulate you on your choice of username


----------

